# TWP Dilemma



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi All,

Here's the story.I'm from Dublin,Ireland and our Temporary Work Permit application was returned to us as we had overpaid-that was the only reason.I have a positive LMO.
We had received advice from a Visa Consultant that we had to apply for a Temporary Resident Visa for our two year old daugher and paid accordingly.This information was wrong.She doesn't need the temp resident visa at all.My wife and daughter will follow me over a month after I arrive.
I flew to London to put our re-application in the dropbox at the High Commission first thing Monday morning and now we wait again.
I'm due to fly on Thursday morning to Toronto and need advice as to whether I should change the flight and wait until the TWP is issued or fly anyway and once the TWP is received get my wife to DHL it to Toronto and then I'll drive to the US and activate the TWP upon re-entry to Canada.
Is that a risky plan?
Advice appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

pauloc37 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here's the story.I'm from Dublin,Ireland and our Temporary Work Permit application was returned to us as we had overpaid-that was the only reason.I have a positive LMO.
> We had received advice from a Visa Consultant that we had to apply for a Temporary Resident Visa for our two year old daugher and paid accordingly.This information was wrong.She doesn't need the temp resident visa at all.My wife and daughter will follow me over a month after I arrive.
> ...


hi
are u going to Toronto to start work.its just that it takes 8/10 wks for work permit from high commision.


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Heading to Burlington just outside Toronto.Feeling the pressure!



irishgirl33 said:


> hi
> are u going to Toronto to start work.its just that it takes 8/10 wks for work permit from high commision.


----------

